# Kreuzbandriss - Erfahrungen ohne OP (konservative Therapie)



## Sleeps (12. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen das vordere Kreuzband im rechten Knie gerissen.
War natürlich sofort im Krankenhaus und bekam eine Schiene. Die Bestätigung, dass wirklich das Kreuzband gerissen ist bekam ich dann gestern, weil vorher kein MRT wegen der starken Schwellung möglich war.

Aktuell sieht es so aus das ich wieder ohne Schiene gehen kann und die Schwellung aufgrund der Punktur so weit zurück gegangen ist das ich wieder halbwegs gehen kann (voll Strecken und Beugen geht allerdings noch nicht). Nächste Woche beginne ich mit der Physiotherapie und mein Arzt meinte dass es nicht sicher sei ob ich operieren muss.

Und genau hier setzt meine Frage ein: Ich habe mir viel zu dem Thema durchgelesen, die Meinungen gehen ja stark auseinander - Darum wollte ich mal im Forum nachfragen ob jemand von euch einen Kreuzbandriss hatte und keine OP gemacht hat?

Noch kurz zu mir, ich bin 23 und fahre Dirt-Bike.. Also von der Belastung her wohl doch größer (zumindest bei einem Sturz).

Für mich geht es vor allem auch darum den Sport ganz an den Nagel zu Hängen, habe dieses Jahr erst wieder angefangen zu fahren nachdem ich einige Jahre abstinent war und ja.. Lohnt es sich noch und Blabla.. Scheiß Situation


----------



## P3 Killa (12. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe seit langer Zeit immer wieder Probleme mit meinem Knie, es klappt immer so komisch auseinander und verdreht sich auch sehr häufig.
War jetzt nach diversen Untersuchungen vor 2 Wochen im MRT, Diagnose schaden am Kreuzband. Stammt offenbar von einem alten Sturz und ich hab dem ganzen nicht so die Bedeutung geschenkt...
Nach dem ich jetzt die meinung von 3 verschiedenen Sportmedizinern eingeholt habe steht jetzt eine OP an. Die meinte bei einer alten Hausfrau würde man es lassen, aber bei einem Sportler sollte es gerichtet werden.
Bei mir hat der Unterschenkel einfach keinen richtigen halt und verschiebt sich nach vorne. Nächste Woche stehen bei mir jetzt die Voruntersuchungen für die OP an. Danach ca 4 Monate Reha... Aber wenn ich danach wieder schmerzfrei Sport treiben kann ist es das wohl wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleeps (12. September 2013)

Oh Mann, sowas ist auch ärgerlich.. Aber wenigstens konntest du den Sommer noch ausnutzen! In meiner Zeit als Zivi (Rettungssani) hab ich gelernt, lieber 10 mal zu viel zum Arzt gehen als 1 mal zu wenig.. Ist wirklich wichtig!

Nur 4 Monate und dann darfst du wieder voll belasten? Im Internet lest man ja oft von 8 - 12 Monaten :O

Bis jetzt habe ich kein Instabilitätsgefühl, aber mein Arzt meinte das kann man auch erst nach ein paar Wochen richtig beurteilen..

Gehst du in eine Sportklinik, also zum Spezialisten oder lässt du's bei ner normalen Klinik machen?


----------



## homerjay (12. September 2013)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Nach dem ich jetzt die meinung von 3 verschiedenen Sportmedizinern eingeholt habe steht jetzt eine OP an. Die meinte bei einer alten Hausfrau würde man es lassen, aber bei einem Sportler sollte es gerichtet werden.



Das ist bei mir genauso! Mein KB-Riß war im März, OP steht jetzt Ende Okt an. Ich bin vollkommen beschwerdefrei und schon 42, aber ohne OP ist das Arthroserisiko wohl deutlich erhöht. Und lieber jetzt 6 Monate aussetzen als in 20 Jahren ein künstliches Kniegelenk.


----------



## Sleeps (12. September 2013)

Genau auf das habe ich meinen Arzt auch angesprochen, rein logisch müsste der "Verschleiß" ohne Kreuzband doch größer sein.
Er meinte darauf jedoch dass dies wissenschaftlich nicht erwiesen ist und es eigentlich um die Stabilität geht..
Vor allem sollen die Risiken bei einer OP ja nicht unerheblich sein (Vernarbung usw.).

Habt ihr schon eine Physiotherapie begonnen?


----------



## Ponch (12. September 2013)

Ich hatte vor 20 Jahren (mein Got,t bin ich alt geworden ) auch mal einen Kreuzbandriss. Lass dir das bloß operieren. Du bist ja auch noch recht jung.
Risiken hast du natürlich bei jeder OB aber da wird schon nichts schiefgehen. Suche dir dafür am besten einen guten Sportarzt. 
Du wirst zwar eine ganze Weile aussetzen müssen und die Reha dauert auch etwas aber dein Knie sollte es dir danken.


----------



## homerjay (12. September 2013)

Sleeps schrieb:


> Genau auf das habe ich meinen Arzt auch angesprochen, rein logisch müsste der "Verschleiß" ohne Kreuzband doch größer sein.
> Er meinte darauf jedoch dass dies wissenschaftlich nicht erwiesen ist und es eigentlich um die Stabilität geht..
> Vor allem sollen die Risiken bei einer OP ja nicht unerheblich sein (Vernarbung usw.).
> 
> Habt ihr schon eine Physiotherapie begonnen?



Naja, 2 Ärzte 3 Meinungen, nach meinem Informationsstand haben wohl, je nach Studie, zwischen 70 und 100% der nicht Operierten bei einem Riß des Vorderen(!) Kreuzbandes nach 15-20 Jahren eine massive Kniegelenksarthrose, bei den Operierten sind es wohl weniger als 20%. Beim hinteren Kreuzband sieht die Sache anders aus, da wird in der Tat eher selten operiert.

Die Stabilität ist nicht dieselbe, mir hat es bisher 2-mal das Knie so richtig verschoben, einmal beim Klettern und einmal nach einer schiefen Landung beim Biken und das ist sehr unangenehm. 
Klar sind die Risiken einer OP da, aber bei einem künstlichen Kniegelenk noch mehr.

Physio hat es bei mir nicht gebraucht, ich war viel beim Biken und habe mehr propriozeptive Übungen (Wackelbrett u.ä.) gemacht als bisher.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. September 2013)

Hatte vor 4 Jahren auch ein vorderen KB Riss. Und obwohl ich "schon" 45 war sagte der DOC - ein super Orthopäde - Sie wollen doch später auch noch Sport treiben. Also machen wir das KB neu. Nach der Punktierung noch 6 Wochen gewartet und in derzeit mit einer Orthese rumgelaufen. Dann sofort die OP mit der Semitendinosus Methode machen lassen. Am Tag nach der OP wurden sie Schläuche gezogen und es kam ein Therapeut. Am zweiten Tag aufgestanden, am dritten Tag mit Krücken und Orthese nach Hause. Dann täglich Pysio und etwas später auch Krafttraining. Zwischendurch wurde an der Scheine immer der max. Beugewinkel nachgestellt. Nach 2 Wochen sass ich auf dem Ergometer, nach 5 Wochen auf dem Mounty schon wieder 40 Km Touren flach und natürlich kein Gelände gefahren. Dann verstärkt Krafttraining und nach insgesamt ca. 12 Wochen war ich wieder trailmäßig unterwegs. Natürlich vorsichtiger und mit Flatpedalen. Ich hatte weder Schmerzen noch sonstige Probleme. Lag wohl auch an meiner sehr gut ausgeprägten Oberschenkelmuskulatur und an einem Doc der genial operiert hat. 
Bis jetzt keine Probleme, alles als wenn nichts gewesen wäre.
Ich kann nur empfehlen lass es auf jeden Fall machen. Du bist doch noch jung, die OP Methoden mittlerweile super und bist doch schnell wieder auf den Beinen.


----------



## Sleeps (12. September 2013)

Das gibt's ja nicht dass die Meinungen bei so einer "Standard"-Verletzung so auseinander gehen.

Am besten wird es sein eine weitere Meinung einzuholen. Ich fürchte nur etwas die Kosten von privaten Ärzten (hab leider keine private Unfallversicherung), eben erst in die erste eigene Wohnung eingezogen und bin praktisch arm wie eine Kirchenmaus.. Aber ja, bei der Gesundheit wird sicher nicht gespart!

Danke schonmal für eure ausführlichen Antworten, das macht mir ja doch Hoffnung in ein paar Monaten wieder auf dem Rad sitzen zu können ..


----------



## zoryfl (12. September 2013)

Ich würde dir, aufgrund deines Alters und dem Wunsch Sport zu treiben, auch tendentiell eher zur OP raten. Allerdings ist es aus der Ferne natürlich immer nur beschränkt möglich die Situation richtig zu beurteilen.

Die Leitlinie zur VKB-Ruptur wird zwar derzeit überarbeitet, das macht aber die Allgemeinen Inhalte der LL nicht falsch: http://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szleitlinien/012-005l_S1_Vordere_Kreuzbandruptur_abgelaufen.pdf

Siehe dort unter Punkt 6, Indikation zur definitiven Therapie.
(Was Leitlinien sind und bedeuten, sollte dir ja aufgrund deiner Vorgeschichte als Sani gut bekannt sein.)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Sleeps (12. September 2013)

Genau das ist das Problem, woher soll man als Patient wissen was das Beste für einen ist. Aber ja, wie gesagt werde ich wohl eine weitere Meinung einholen und die Physiotherapie mal durchziehen - OP ist ohnehin noch nicht möglich, hatte gestern zwar eine Punktur, mein Knie ist allerdings noch immer etwas geschwollen und nur beschränkt beweglich.

Vielen Dank für den Link!
Wirklich interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (12. September 2013)

@zoryfl: Danke für den Link, hat mich in meiner Entscheidung nochmals bestärkt.


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. September 2013)

Hatte vor einigen Jahren auch einen Riss des vorderen Kreuzbandes. Wurde vom ersten behandelnden Arzt nicht erkannt. Im "normalen" Leben merkst Du das nicht wenn die Schwellung mal raus ist. Bei unbedachten Bewegungen oder beim Sport kann sich die Sache dann aber ganz schnell sehr unbequem äußern.
Ausserdem ist der Verschleiss im Knie wie o.g. deutlich höher, Athrose droht hier.
Ich würde daher trotz Risiken zu einer OP Tendieren.


----------



## Sleeps (14. September 2013)

Habe ich eben gefunden - Finde den Artikel auch sehr interessant.
Vor allem sind einige Begründungen für und gegen aufgelistet, die zumindest plausibel klingen. Was sagt ihr?

SportMed - Kreuzbandriss


----------



## Gatekeeper (16. September 2013)

Hatte mir letztes Jahr im Oktober, nach einem Sturz mit dem Bike das vordere Kreuzband abgerissen. Innenband war angerissen und der Schleimbeutel gerissen... Hab mir dann verschiedene Meinungen eingeholt und war als letztes bei einem Sportmediziner, der auch den Olympiastützpunkt in Dresden betreut. Nach diversen Test´s meinte er, dass das "Spiel" im absolut toleranten Bereich sei und eine OP nicht notwendig. Im Dezember fing ich schon wieder an mit Joggen und ab März bin ich problemlos in die XC-Wettkampfsaison gestartet. Kommt immer darauf an, wie deine Muskulatur etc. ausgebildet ist und ob du Probleme hast. Schmerzen hatte ich von Anfang an relativ wenig, jetzt schmerzt es nur manchmal nach zu hoher Belastung, ist aber nicht weiter wild. Fußball mit dem Kurzen spiel ich ab und an, Ski fahre ich nicht. Ein "künstliches" Kreuzband (wenn auch eigenen Körperteilen) hat auch nicht das ewige Leben. Von daher den Rat mehrerer einholen (wenn möglich). Im zweifelsfall würde ich mich erst mal gegen eine OP entscheiden.... geht später immer noch und das war auch das, was mir die Ärzte geraten haben.

P.S.: aktuell "sitz" ich zu Hause, weil ich mir vor 3 Wochen im Training ne Fraktur der Wirbelsäule zugezogen habe (12. Brustwirbel gebrochen) Krankenhaus wollte sofort operieren, aber auch hier habe ich mich erst mal dagegen entschieden und den Rat zweier weiterer Ärzte eingeholt..... war goldrichtig, die OP wäre nämlich sinnfrei gewesen (Stabilisierung mit med. Zement). 
Wird jetzt alternativ behandelt und dank gut trainierter Rückenmuskulatur sollte ich auch schnell wieder auf´m Bike sitzen.

Letztendlich gibt dir keiner eine Garantie, das es hinterher besser als vorher ist. ;-)


----------



## Sleeps (16. September 2013)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!

Ich bin momentan ohne Orthese und sonstigen Gehhilfen unterwegs, auch in der Arbeit. Instabil kommt mir nichts vor, einmal beim bergab-gehen hatte ich das Gefühl "ins Leere zu steigen", das hatte ich aber mit intaktem Kreuzband auch öfters.
Das einzige Probleme was ich habe ist, dass ich durch die Schwellung mein Bein nicht ganz ausstrecken und nicht ganz abbiegen kann - Ist seitdem ich den Thread eröffnet habe aber schon besser geworden 
Bin schon gespannt was die Physiotherapeutin morgen sagt, mittlerweile hoffe ich das ich auch ohne OP wieder fit werde. Liegt wohl an dem Bericht von SportMed den ich oben verlinkt habe.. Wie du sagst, operieren kann man immer noch - Aber falls man gleich operiert und es wird beschissen, dann hat man Pech gehabt.

Ich wünsch dir alles gute für deine Wirbelsäule! Ist wohl das unschönste was einem passieren kann :/


----------



## Gatekeeper (16. September 2013)

Sleeps schrieb:


> - Aber falls man gleich operiert und es wird beschissen, dann hat man Pech gehabt.
> 
> Ich wünsch dir alles gute für deine Wirbelsäule! Ist wohl das unschönste was einem passieren kann :/



So schaut´s aus . BTW: Stand nach 2 Wochen schon wieder auf dem Crosstrainer im Fitti. Die Bewegung (geführt und ohne Stoßbelastung) hat dazu beigetragen, die Schwellung schnell zu verringern (ruhig halten ist eher Gift) und meine Bewegungsfreiheit wieder zu erlangen 

Danke für deine Genesungswünsche.  Wird schon werden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher 
Dir auch alles Gute und halte uns immer schön auf dem Laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleeps (17. September 2013)

Soda, erste Physiotherapie hinter mir - Echt ein Wahnsinn was ein paar gezielte "Druckpunkte" usw. ausmachen!
Kann mein Bein nahezu voll strecken und schon viel weiter beugen, zu Fuß bin ich fast wieder normal unterwegs.

Mein Knie ist auch relativ stabil, sobald die Bewegung wieder voll funktioniert geht's an den Muskelaufbau. Bin guter Sachen dass ich mir eine OP erspare und mit der konservativen Therapie wieder fit werde 

Da hab ich gleich mal eine Frage für die Zukunft, was haltet ihr von MX-Orthesen?
Hier ein paar Beispiele:
SixSixOne MX-3
EVS Web
usw. ..


----------



## RazorRamon (19. September 2013)

Lass das Kreuzband dringend operieren! Mein vorderes Kreuzband hatte ich mir vor etwa 20 Jahren gerissen, mittlerweile ist die Arthrose im Knie weit fortgeschritten. Vor 12 Wochen ist mein hinteres Kreuzband auch noch gerissen, wahrscheinlich als Folge des instabilen Kniegelenkes, es war mir bei einem harmlosen Lauf ohne erkennbare Ursache mit fürchterlichem Krachen weggeknickt. 

Auch jetzt habe ich auf eine OP verzichtet, weil mir bereits vor dem neuerlichen Riss zu einem künstlichen Gelenk geraten worden war. Nur das, oder beide Kreuzbänder, zu ersetzen, macht wohl keinen großen Sinn mehr, denke ich. Ich schrecke davor zurück, das Knie nach der OP längere Zeit ruhig stellen zu lassen, denn das war schon vor der letzten Verletzung nicht mehr schmerzfrei möglich, das Knie in einer Stellung länger zu belassen. 

Jetzt ist mein Knie aber dermaßen instabil, auch noch nach 12 Wochen, so dass ich noch nicht einmal schmerzfrei Fahrrad fahren kann. Mit der Orthese (Kniebandage mit Gelenk) kann ich wenigstens einigermaßen auch mal eine längere Zeit stehen.

Was erstaunlicherweise problemlos möglich ist, ich kann Tretroller fahren. So bin ich zu meinem Großradroller gekommen und vor 14 Tagen mit einem geliehenen Cross-Roller sogar Neunter der Deutschen Tretroller Cross Meisterschaften geworden, natürlich mit meiner Orthese. Ok, die Konkurrenz war nicht sehr groß in dieser Randsportart, so dass ich sogar mit vorsichtiger Fahrweise und Rücksicht auf meine Verletzung noch ein paar Leute überholen und abhängen konnte. Tretroller werden sogar von Kliniken zur Reha bei Läufern nach Kreuzbandrissen eingesetzt, das Fahren damit macht Spaß und ist ein tolles Training, nicht nur für Läufer.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich heute meinen ersten Kreuzbandriss operieren lassen. Die Methoden sind viel erfolgversprechender und zuverlässiger als damals, eigentlich gibt es da keine Alternative.


----------



## klettermax81 (19. September 2013)

würde dir auch auf alle Fälle nahe legen eine OP zu machen, wollte doch im Alter noch lange beschwerdefrei sein.

Meine OP ist jetzt sieben Jahre her, und ich konnte nach ca. 9-10 Monaten alles wieder so belasten wie zuvor.

Mein Bruder hatte vor ca. 3 Monaten nach nem Kreuzbandriss seine OP und ich denke bei ihm wird es deutlich schneller gehen. der ist jetzt schon "fast fit"


----------



## homerjay (20. September 2013)

Sleeps schrieb:


> Habe ich eben gefunden - Finde den Artikel auch sehr interessant.
> Vor allem sind einige Begründungen für und gegen aufgelistet, die zumindest plausibel klingen. Was sagt ihr?
> 
> SportMed - Kreuzbandriss



So richtig überzeugt hat mich das nicht. Ich bin zwar kein Mediziner, aber ich habe mich ja gezwungenermaßen eingehend mit dem Thema beschäftigen müssen.

Zum einen spricht der Artikel von einer Heilung des gerissenen Kreuzbandes durch Mikronarbenbildung. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es ausgeschlossen, daß ein gerissenes Kreuzband wieder zusammenwächst.

Zum anderen geht der Artikel in keinster Weise auf mögliche Spätfolgen ein. Es kann zwar sein, daß die Funktionalität durch eine konservative Therapie kurzfristig wiederhergestellt werden kann, so ist das ja auch bei mir, aber das Arthroserisiko bleibt langfristig nach allgemeiner Meinung deutlich erhöht.

Just my 50ct. Aber ic kann ja bald detailliert von der OP und meinen jeweiligen Befindlichkeiten berichten.


----------



## mod31 (20. September 2013)

homerjay schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist es ausgeschlossen, daß ein gerissenes Kreuzband wieder zusammenwächst.



Vielleicht wenn es sich um das vordere handelt. Wird ein gerissenes hinteres KB schnell erkannt und geschient, so bestehen große Chancen das es wieder gut anwächst.
Bei mir wurde es leider erst 5 Wochen nach Unfall (Ende August 2012) erkannt. Habe zwar noch ne Schiene getragen, war aber sofort mit Beugung bis 90Grad offen. Schublade ist von 1,5 auf unter 1cm zurückgegangen. Dann noch 4 Wochen Ganztagsreha und Rehanachsorge. Viel Radfahren sowieso, im Winter wieder Krafttraining. Ich bin so gut wie schmerzfrei, fahre alle Art von Rennen usw.

Eine OP kommt für mich nicht in Frage!


----------



## Sleeps (20. September 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten Leute 

Das Thema scheint wohl eines der "schwierigsten" überhaupt zu sein. Als Nicht-Mediziner muss man sich für etwas entscheiden wo sich selbst die Mediziner nicht einig sind.

Ich möchte nur das wiederholen was mir die Physiotherapeutin aufgund der Erfahrung mit ihren Patienten gesagt hat:
Es gibt 4 Möglichkeiten wie es nach einem Kreuzbandriss (vorderes) weiter gehen kann..
1 Man lässt sich operieren und kann dann wieder alles machen was man will..
2 Man lässt sich nicht operieren und kann dann wieder alles machen was man will..
3 Man lässt sich operieren und kann dann nicht mehr alles machen was man will (Schmerzen, Vernarbung des Gewebes, sonstige Riskiken, oder es wird durch die OP auch nicht besser)
4 Man lässt sich nicht operieren, merkt jedoch mit der Zeit dass es doch irgenwie nicht passt, hat Schmerzen, .. dann kann man sich noch immer operieren lassen.

Zumindest so in etwa hat sie mir das gesagt, aber im Endeffekt muss es jeder für sich selbst wissen :/ Es gibt einfach keine Patentlösung.

Aber was anderes:
Denkt ihr bringt ein SlopeStyle Rahmen wie der Onoola Ampak eine Entlastung für die Knie beim Dirten? Vor allem bei unsauberen Landungen könnte ich mir vorstellen hat man durch ein "Fully" Vorteile..
Was haltet ihr von den MX Orthesen der div. Hersteller? Angenommen man trainiert die Muskeln nicht nur durch's biken und verwendet die Orthesen dann nur beim Dirten (so sollte der Muskelschwund durch die Stützfunktion ja einigermaßen umgangen werden..).


----------



## fazer_ (20. September 2013)

hallo, 
ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu:
ich selber hab auch schon diverse knie-ops (vom Eishockey) hinter mir. ich würde dir, vor allem in deinem jungen alter dringend zur op raten. Natürlich kommt es auch drauf an, welche anderen Sportarten du betreibst (zb. Kontaktsportarten). Natürlich kann man das Knie durch zusätlzichen Muskelaufbau stabilisieren, es kann auch sein dass es ausreicht (kommt immer darauf an was du mit deinem knie veranstaltest), aber es wird niemals so stabil sein wie mit op. Dir muss auch bewusst sein, dass die weitere Verletzungsanfälligkeit mit einem instabileren Knie höher ist als andersrum. Stichwort Meniskus + Knorpel. 
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass wenn du Sport betreibst und du genau weißt, dass dein VKB "fehlt" man ziemlich gehemmt ist. Der Spaß- bzw. Leistungsfaktor ist im Normalfall dann niedriger. Außerdem ist die VKB-Plastik heutzutage eine Allerwelts-OP. D.h. wenn du dir einen halbwegs fähigen Arzt aussuchst geht da in 99% der fälle nichts schief. Danach direkt zum Physiotherapeuten und du bist schnell wieder fit. In meinem Freundeskreis haben sich auch schon viele das Kreuzband ein oder mehrmahls gerissen, bei ihnen Stand aber niemals eine konservative Behandlung überhaupt zur Diskussion.
Ne wirklich große OP isses ja auch nicht, du kannst es ja sogar auch ambulant machen lassen! 
Letztendlich bleibt es natürlich aber dir überlassen, wie du dich entscheidest! 

mfg


----------



## thorsten73 (29. September 2013)

alles eine schwierige frage, kann ich nur bestätigen.
habe mir anfang april das rechte vordere kb und innenband gerissen. woche 1 ging gar nix, dann mit physio angefangen, nach 3 wochen ergometer, nach 4-5 wochen war ich wieder auf dem rad - flach gefahren und noch mit schiene. und im juni bin ich dann mal testweise aufs kitzbüheler horn gefahren. ging alles perfekt und von da an bin ich wieder so gebikt wie die letzten jahre. bin ebenfalls gewandert, klettersteige und hab auch einmal eine tour mit 3000hm / tag gefahren. viel joggen gehe ich auch. im fitness-studio baue ich auch on-top noch bissle muskeln weiter auf.
aktuell läuft alles super, wenn ich nicht wüßte dass das kb gerissen ist, ich würde es nicht merken. 
op oder nicht? am anfang gab es da keine frage, wollte den sommer mitnehmen und dann im jan/feb machen lassen. bin aber jetzt wirklich skeptisch... will definitiv mal versuchen vorsichtig skizufahren um zu prüfen, wie es dem knie da geht. bisher habe ich nie eine instabilität bemerkt, 0,0. 
das mit dem arthrose-risiko sehen viele ärzte unterschiedlich. jedoch kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass im laufe der jahre die instabilität eine nicht operierten bandes / knies zunimmt. denn, ein hohes niveau an sport kann man vielleicht nicht immer durchhalten. aber evtl läuft es mit dem skifahren auch ganz gut und dann würde ich vielleicht noch ein jahr warten und dann machen lassen.
achja, bin gerade 40 geworden, aber sportlich echt gut drauf


----------



## Sleeps (29. September 2013)

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch ca ein Monat her. Beweglichkeit nahezu wieder vollständig gegeben  Im Alltag merke ich eigentlich kaum noch etwas, nur in der Früh nach dem Aufstehen tut das Knie etwas weh, was sich aber innerhalb 10 Min. legt. Bin auch schon wieder mit dem Rad unterwegs, ebenfalls aber nur im flachen.
Bei der Physio geht's jetzt an den Muskelaufbau und dann sieht man eh wie's läuft. Vorerst bin ich aber gegen eine OP, sollte es in Zukunft beim Dirten oder bei sonst was dann zu Problemen/Einschränkungen kommen kann ich mich noch immer operieren lassen.


----------



## homerjay (8. Januar 2014)

Sodele,
meine KB-OP ist jetzt 10 Wochen her und es ist Zeit für eine Zwischenbilanz.

Die OP war am Dienstag, den 29.10. und ist absolut Komplikationslos verlaufen. Ich kam um 8:30 dran und war Mittags wieder im Zimmer. Interessanterweise habe ich vor der OP prophylaktisch eine Cefuroxininfusion bekommen und von dem Happymaker, den sie mir gegen meine Aufregung gespritzt haben, hätte ich gern mal einen Kanister. Mir wurde ein Schmerzkatheder in die Leiste gelegt der die 2 Tage nach der OP noch den Nerv lahmgelegt hat. Insofern haben sich die Schmerzen absolut in Grenzen gehalten. Am Donnerstag durfte ich dann wieder aufstehen und am Freitag gings nach Hause. Die folgenden 2 Wochen Teilbelastung an Krücken und jeden Abend eine Thrombosespritze. Zum Üben habe ich eine Motorschiene daheim gehabt, wobei mein Knie von Anfang an wieder sehr gut beweglich war.

3 Wochen nach der OP war ich wieder im Büro und Autofahren durfte ich wieder, sobald die Krücken weg waren.

Seither habe ich pro Woche 2-3-mal Physio, seit 18.12. ist die 90-Grad Beschränkung in der Orthese weg und ich kann auch wieder aufs Rad, ich bin allerdings erst auf dem Hometrainer gewesen, draußen ist mir das Verletzungsrisiko noch zu hoch. In meinem Weihnachtsurlaub bin ich jetzt viel und lange gewalkt, auch bergauf und ich denke das war die richtige Belastung, auch wenn mein linker Oberschenkel nach wie vor dünner ist als der rechte.

Insgesamt bin ich aber absolut zufrieden und ich würde es wieder machen lassen, ich muß allerdings dazu sagen, daß nach Aussage meiner Physiotherapeuten so ein Heilungsverlauf eher ungewöhnlich gut ist, was aber wohl auch daran liegt daß ich bis zum Tag der OP voll Sport machen konnte.

Jetzt muß ich allerdings noch Krafttraining machen, sagt mein Arzt und hat mir den Gang ins Fitnesscenter empfohlen. Leider habe ich nicht allzuviel Erfahrung mit Maximalkkrafttraining für die Beinmuskulatur. Habt Ihr irgendwelche Tips? Welche Übungen, Sätze, Pausen, wie oft in der Woche? Ich wäre für Anregungen sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleeps (8. Januar 2014)

Falls du einen Kanister von dem Zeug bekommst.. Gib Bescheid 

Schön zu hören das alles gut uns vor allem schnell verläuft, scheinst wirklich Glück zu haben!

Bezüglich der Trainingsintensität.. Anfangs musste ich die Übungen täglich machen, so dass es zu keinen Schmerzen kommt, aber durchaus auspowern. Jetzt nur mehr 2, 3 mal die Woche, merkt man eh selber "wie man's braucht".
Ist hald ketzt der Fall nach komservativer Therapie..

Ach ja, seit knapp einem Monat bin ich wieder im Skatepark unterwegs, ohne Orthese


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (8. Januar 2014)

Hmmmmmm......als erstes bin ich mal erstaunt wieviele hier schon was gerissen hatten/haben......das erschreckt mich doch bisserl sehr....toi toi toi.....nach über 25 jahren Kontaktsport(Martial Arts, Taekwondo, Kickboxen, Thai), und 23 jahren kraftraining hab ich noch nie was gerissen gehabt....aber gut.
@
*homerjay*
zu dir nun........im studio denke ich sind folgende Übungen für dich hilfreich...:
Beinpresse 90 grad, Beinpresse 45 Grad(schräg nach oben), Wadenstand...ja auch das gehört dazu.
beinstrecker(Quadrizeps), beinbeuger(quasi der Beinbizeps, hintere oberschenkel) und last but not least......wenn du das ne Zeitlang gemacht hast und wieder kräftiger bist.....Kniebeugen und kreuzheben......beste was es gibt.
Die oben genannten Übungen natürlich mit moderatem gewicht beginnen.
Ach ja und generell mal gesagt, biken und Pumpen(ich nenne es mal jetzt so), ist die beste verbindung die es gibt.
Bin selber rennen gefahren, von Strassenrennen(rennrad) bis CC-Rennen und hatte dank hanteltraining niemals probleme mit irgendwas.
Mein Motto lautet, "Lieber breit stark und gesund, als krank schmal und Schwach"(sagte vor zig jahren mal mein Othopäde vor trainingsbeginn zu mir), ach und ich befinde mich im 44. Lebensjahr......vorallem höre auf deinen Körper, der sagt dir schon was gut und schlecht ist.
Kraftraining generell 2-3 mal die woche sollten schon sein.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Sadem (9. Januar 2014)

homerjay schrieb:


> Sodele,
> meine KB-OP ist jetzt 10 Wochen her und es ist Zeit für eine Zwischenbilanz.
> 
> Die OP war am Dienstag, den 29.10. und ist absolut Komplikationslos verlaufen. Ich kam um 8:30 dran und war Mittags wieder im Zimmer. Interessanterweise habe ich vor der OP prophylaktisch eine Cefuroxininfusion bekommen und von dem Happymaker, den sie mir gegen meine Aufregung gespritzt haben, hätte ich gern mal einen Kanister. Mir wurde ein Schmerzkatheder in die Leiste gelegt der die 2 Tage nach der OP noch den Nerv lahmgelegt hat. Insofern haben sich die Schmerzen absolut in Grenzen gehalten. Am Donnerstag durfte ich dann wieder aufstehen und am Freitag gings nach Hause. Die folgenden 2 Wochen Teilbelastung an Krücken und jeden Abend eine Thrombosespritze. Zum Üben habe ich eine Motorschiene daheim gehabt, wobei mein Knie von Anfang an wieder sehr gut beweglich war.
> ...


 
@homerjay : Ja also bei mir ist es fast genauso abgelaufen. Hab mit im März bei nem Sturz das vordere KB gerissen und bin am 9.10.2013 operiert worden. Bis dahin hab ich aber Sport weiter gemacht wie immer, war kein Problem.
Am tag der OP selbst bin ich abends schon wieder selber auf die Schüssel gelaufen, mit 10% belastung auf dem Knie. Dann hab ich 1 Woche die Schiene tragen müssen (beim Essen oder so durfte das Bein aber leicht von der Tischkante runter hängen). Dannach kam dann die Orthese mit 90 Grad Neugung dran. Daheim hatte ich auch die Motorschiene für die Bewegung. Seit der 2 Woche post-OP bin ich bei der Physio (2 x die Woche) aber ich mach jeden Tag meine Übungen (Wackelbrett, etc.) und seit Anfang November immer ins Fitnesstudio. Nun nach 3 Monaten war ich schon mehrmals wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs, sowohl im Flachen als auch am Berg kein Problem. Sogar leichtere Trails bin ich schon wieder gefahren. Also ich würde mich jederzeit wieder operieren lassen. Wobei man schon sagen muss dass es schon auch schmerzhaft sein kann. Die ersten 1.5 Wochen hatte ich einen mega Bluterguss, der auf die Wade gedrückt hat, dass ich gedacht hab sie platzt. Darüberhinaus hat mein Arzt aber auch gemeint, dass mein Heilungsverlauf schon sehr gut voranschreitet und dass das schon ein Ausnahmen ist.
Ich würde mich also wieder operieren lassen und auf folgendes achten:
1. Nimm dir einen Sportmediziner! Die schauen eher drauf dass du schnell wieder fit wirst und die nehmen dann bei der Therapie nicht den durchschnittlichen Couchpotatoe als Maßstab.
2. Physiotherapie ist das A und O. Such dir eine gute Praxis und geh da hin. Dann mach daheim immer soviele kniespezifische Übungen wie möglich (auch falls du ins fitness gehst). Also Übungen auf dem Wackelbrett, auf diesem blauen Polster, Skippies, etc alles was dir der Therapeut zeigt. Mach das jeden Tag, du brauchst die Stabilität im Knie.
3. Überteib es ned, auch wenn man denkt es geht schon wieder alles. Lieber ein wenig vorsichtiger sein in der ersten Zeit als einen zweiten Riss riskieren.
　

Saludos
Sadem
PS: Falls wer in München nen guten Arzt braucht, PM an mich!

Edit sagt: Bei den Übungen geht fast alles aber Beinstrecker würde ich erst mal lassen. Da is die Belastung auf das neue Kreuzband erst mal zu hoch.


----------



## Durchtourer (12. Mai 2014)

hallo meine Mutter hat sich das kreuzband auch gerissen allerdings anscheinend vor einer weile jedenfalls haben sie jetzt vor ein paar tagen die reste des kreuzbandes entfernt, der arzt meinte er operiert keine künstlichen kreuzbänder mehr rei nsie solle das über sport kompensieren denn spätestens in zehn jahren, so seine erfahrung sei von dem künstlichen kreuzband nichts mehr da!


----------



## Peyrer (13. Mai 2014)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an bei Dir.
Es ist echt so, dass dazu viele Meinungen existieren ob OP nötig ist oder nicht. 
Ich hatte mittlerweile 3 mal Kreuzband OP und 2 mal Meniskus und würde es auch immer wieder operieren lassen.
Allerdings bei meiner letzten Verletzung (Innenbandriss) war ich direkt nach 1h Std. im MRT und da wurde festgestellt, dass kein Kreuzband mehr da ist. Es muss schon ein paar Jahre gefehlt haben und ich hatte es nicht mal gemerkt, Sturz der mir in Erinnerung war, war bereits 3 Jahre her... Allerdings war dieses Kreuzband auch schon mal operiert.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - ich hatte diverse Knie OP´s kann wieder alles machen, nur das Knie wird nie mehr so wie ein unverletztes.
Ob ich mein Knie dann weil ich es ja 3 Jahre nicht bemerkte vielleicht nicht operieren lassen sollte, stand für mich nie zur Debatte.
Allerdings und das ist mein Tipp, hatte ich zu früh mit den Belastungen begonnen 8 Wochen post OP bin ich wieder Motocross gefahren.
Jedes Wochenende bei den Rennen schwoll das Knie an und ich musste mit Diclo nachhelfen. Erst nach dem Herbst in dem ich mich richtig abgeschossen hatte und ich 3 Monate garnix machen konnte, hatte sich dann das Knie wieder erholt und ist jetzt wieder voll belastbar.

Fange langsam mit der Belastungssteigerung an und übertreibe es nicht, viel Radfahren (Grundlage) und viel Stabi.

Ich kann als Training fürs Knie ne Slackline empfehlen. 

Schnelle und Gute Genesung weiterhin


----------



## Bl4ckR4ider (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Hab mir den Fred jetzt mal durch gelesen und finde zum Glück keinem mit meinem Problem. Darum explizit:
Hat jemand von euch dennoch Erfahrungen oder Bekannte mit einem Knie-Totalschaden?
Ich hab mir mein Vorderes-, Hinteres Kreuz-, Seiteninnenband und den Meniskus gerissen. Ich bin auch gerade in Physiotherapie. Die Übungen welche ich von dem "Physiozentrum" bekommen habe sind aber leider nur ein bisschen intensiver gegoogelte Übungen...
Nichts desto trotz mach ich meine letzten 2 Sitzungen noch fertig. (Bin grad beruflich in einer anderen Stadt deshalb stand mir bei der Auswahl leider nicht so viel zur Verfügung)

Weitere Vorgehensweise ist noch nicht fixiert deswegen mein Ansuchen auf Tipps. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand in dieser Hinsicht weiterhelfen könne!

LG aus Austria


----------



## thorsten73 (17. Mai 2014)

kurzes zwischen-update von meiner seite, aber erst mal alles gute @Bl4ckR4ider, das klingt echt beschissen und ich drücke dir fest die daumen, dass alles wieder gut wird.

mein kbr ist jetzt 13 monate her und ich bin immer noch nicht operiert. war auch letzte woche nochmal beim doc und der hat mir auch bestätigt, dass es echt gut aussieht und die "schublade" nur minimal größer als beim gesundne knie ist. da ich diese impact sportarten nicht mehr ausübe hat er auch in diesem falle gesagt, keine op notwendig. 
skifahren war ich auch einige tage dieses saison, geht exakt so wie früher und ich bin jetzt kein nur blaue pisten cruiser sondern schon ein sportlicher, sehr guter skifahrer. das allerdings ist natürlich gefährlich... mal sehen, aber erst mal lasse ich alles soweit.

gruß
thorsten


----------



## Sleeps (18. Oktober 2014)

So Leute, meine Verletzung ist jetzt gut 1 Jahr her - mein Fazit bisher mit der konservativen Genesung:

Ich kann absolut alles ohne Einschränkungen machen 

Leider habe ich mir vor ein paar Tagen aber das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, dieses musste allerdings mit einer Platte repariert werden :-(


----------



## mod31 (18. Oktober 2014)

Sleeps schrieb:


> So Leute, meine Verletzung ist jetzt gut 1 Jahr her - mein Fazit bisher mit der konservativen Genesung:
> 
> Ich kann absolut alles ohne Einschränkungen machen
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (18. Oktober 2014)

> Kann ich bestätigen! Die Schublade bleibt aber...ca 1cm.



wenn der Arzt rumzerrt wie ein Irrer


----------



## mod31 (18. Oktober 2014)

Naja, das geht leider auch ohne Arzt!
Aber solange sonst alles gut ist, stört mich das nicht...


----------



## pug304 (18. Oktober 2014)

bei schubladet ohne Arzt gar nix  habe allerdings eine ausgeprägte Muskulatur. Mache Sport wie vor dem Riss, auch zB im Winter Alpin auf der Piste. Gefahr ist aber immer bei nicht erwarteten Situationen, weil eben die Muskeln alles zusammenhalten


----------



## ansgar1 (15. Februar 2017)

Moin moin, 

habe mir mit großem Interesse  das oberige durchgelesen. 

Wie ist denn das Befinden nach fast 2,5 Jahren? Bei den operierten und den nichtoperierten?
Ich habe mir das Vordere Kreuzband am 16.11. gerissen, jeder (3 Operateure gesprochen)Arzt empfiehlt OP (na klar, 2,5 bis 3,5 facher Satz! ;-) )

jetzt schon Danke für Antworten!!!


----------



## mod31 (16. Februar 2017)

Moin,

bei mir ist es jetzt gut 4 Jahre her. Hinteres KB, keine OP.
Klar, Knie ist lose, habe aber keine Schmerzen! Mache etwa einmal die Woche etwas Stabi, nur selten Krafttraining...fahre aber relativ viel Rad.

Vorderes KB wird gern und gut operiert, beim hinteren ist es komplizierter...mir wurde damals davon abgeraten! 

gruss


----------



## systemgewicht (16. Februar 2017)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Vordere Kreuzband am 16.11. gerissen, jeder (3 Operateure gesprochen)Arzt empfiehlt OP (na klar, 2,5 bis 3,5 facher Satz! ;-) )


Ich denke da gibt es auch Zwischenzustände zwischen "ganz dran" und "ganz ab". Vielleicht sind auch noch ein paar Fasern dran, die dann auch wieder zusammenwachsen können. So erkläre ich mir auch die Erfolge von der manuellen Therapie bei Mohammed Khalifa.
http://mohamed-khalifa.com/
(Das ist kein Scharlatan, der hat namhafte Patienten geheilt!)
Meine Frau hatte die OP letztes Jahr, sie konnte auf dem verletzen Bein nicht mehr zuverlässig stehen!
Da war keine Wahl. Der Verlauf bei ihr war so wie bei @thorsten73.
Ich selber würde es bestimmt auch operieren lassen, aber wenn das Knie so weit hält ist es schon eine schwierigere Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ansgar1 (16. Februar 2017)

Das Kreuzband vorne ist komplett durch, das Knie ist aber stabil, beim Schubladentest musste der Arzt massiv mit dem Unterarm hebeln, damit der Unterschenkel nach vorne kommt. Alle Bewegungen sind schmerzfrei, Kniebeugen etc. Hatte nach 6 Wochen Orthese jetzt 6 mal einmal die Woche Muskelaufbau an Geräten, laufe beim Arbeiten mit Bandage am Knie, zu Hause und Freizeit ohne (Einbeinig stehen , Zehenspitzen, Hacke, etc). Ich werde mich mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen und erste Brustbeinschlag-Versuche im Wasser machen


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2017)

Mein Schatzi hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren an Pfingsten, Ende Mai/Anfang Juni, Kreuzband und Innenband. Sobald es ging, setzte er sich auf den Ergometer. Anfang/Mitte August sind wir ne Transalp gefahren, ohne Probleme. Im Oktober hat ers operieren lassen und hat danach wieder viel viel Ergometertraining gemacht. Er hatte seither keine Probleme mehr mit dem Knie.
Ich habe mir aktuell das Knie verstaucht und riesig Probleme mit Schwellungen. Das beste was hilft ist Ergometer fahren, und das hasse ich, aber sonst geht nix 
Also nix wie rauf aufs Rad


----------



## ksp (19. Februar 2017)

homerjay schrieb:


> Sodele,
> Interessanterweise habe ich vor der OP prophylaktisch eine Cefuroxininfusion bekommen


Ist intraoperativ bei jedem Implantat normal. Single shot oder bis zu 6 dosen verteilt über 48h...ich habe schon verschiedeste Meinungen diesbezüglich gehört



Sadem schrieb:


> @homerjay
> PS: Falls wer in München nen guten Arzt braucht, PM an mich!
> .


habe mal im OCM (Mittersendling) gearbeitet. Das ist nicht umsonst Stützpunkt der DSV. Wir haben hier viele ekannte Größen aus Sport wie erste Bundesliga usw. operiert. Altenative, Augsburg

Mein Dad ist als Läufer 20 ahre als Marathonläufer mit gerissenem Kreuzband gelaufen.
Kein Problem. Gerade Fahrradfahren ist umproblematisch. Fußball, Handball usw. stelle ich mir jedoch ohne Kreuzband komisch vor.

viele Grüße!


----------



## pug304 (21. Februar 2017)

mache mit meinen vor mehreren Jahren gerissenen VKB eigentlich alles, bis zu extremen Ski Alpin. Problem sind nicht vorhersehbare Schläge wie sie zB beim Ski Alpin oder beim Laufen als Stolperer auftreten können. Das wird dann durch Schwellung/Erguss im Knie bestraft - das ist aber nach ein/zwei Wochen wieder vergessen.

Man muss aber klar herausstellen: das klappt nur mit massiver Muskulatur, mit Hilfe derer das Knie stabilisiert wird.


----------



## zweiheimischer (21. Februar 2017)

pug304 schrieb:


> mache mit meinen vor mehreren Jahren gerissenen VKB eigentlich alles, bis zu extremen Ski Alpin. Problem sind nicht vorhersehbare Schläge wie sie zB beim Ski Alpin oder beim Laufen als Stolperer auftreten können. Das wird dann durch Schwellung/Erguss im Knie bestraft - das ist aber nach ein/zwei Wochen wieder vergessen.
> 
> Man muss aber klar herausstellen: das klappt nur mit massiver Muskulatur, mit Hilfe derer das Knie stabilisiert wird.



nach zwei wochen hast du es vergessen, aber nicht dein knie. das können (nicht müssen) lauter nette mikroverletzungen sein, die später dazu führen, dass du ein künstliches brauchen könntest...
und wenn dir dann das knie bei einer steilabfahrt (nicht piste, ich red von firnflanke oder steilrinnen) durchgeht, kannst krepieren.

ich habs auch ohne OP probiert (riss VKB juli 2016, zwei wochen drauf wieder am bike, im september BBS mit einschränkungen). habe dank vielseitigem trainings und sportarten keine massive, aber (eher besser) gut koordinierte muskulatur, dennoch kleine folgeverletzungen (immer bei klein) führten zu einem massiven giving way, bei dem der meniskus flöten ging. danach noch ein bissi biken und im jänner OP.

wohin die reise geht, wird sich weisen.
mir gings post OP so super, dass ich glaubte, die narben seien aufgemalt, hatte 100% streckung am tag nach der OP, 90° beugung zwei tage später, jetzt 5 wochen post OP 160° ohne schmerz.
koordination laut physio auch besser als üblich. teilweise muss ich selber meine physio einbremsen ;-)

tipp: traut niemandem, lasst euch ja nicht verheizen oder verlocken.
das implantat braucht zeit, es wird in den wochen nach der OP schwächer, weil es umgewandelt wird. überdies können repetitive belastungen (auch ergofahren, radfahren und walken, angeblich auch kraulschwimmen) während der einheilungsphase zu einer lockerung des implantats führen und dann war alles für die fisch... also lieber erst nach 3-4 monaten strampeln.

zum khalifa sag ich besser nix, da können andere was profunderes beitragen.


----------



## bubble blower (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo!
Auch ich habe mir im letzten Jahr einen Riß/Ausriß eines vorderen Kreuzbandes zugelegt. Glücklicherweise gab es zum damaligen Zeitpunkt keine weiteren Kniebinnenverletzungen. Der erste konsultierte Knieexperte riet mir umgehend zu einer KB-Plastik. Gut war, daß er die MRT-Aufnahmen an einer Stelle nur unsicher interpretierte und mich daraufhin zu einem Kollegen schickte. Der mir dann von der OP abriet ... Letztlich entschied ich mich auch gegen die OP und fuhr bislang sehr gut damit.
Einige der hier Schreibenden raten ja sehr eindringlich zu einer OP, da sonst unweigerlich einer Kniearthrose drohen würde. Ganz klar: Ein so verletztes Knie wird ein höheres Arthroserisiko aufweisen. Mir leuchtet aber nicht ein, weshalb ich mich diesbezüglich auf eine Kreuzbandplastik verlassen soll. Diese hat niemals die Leistungsfähigleit eines normalen Kreuzbandes (Propriozeption und verschiedene Bandanteile stehen unter abwechselnd unterschiedlicher Spannung über den gesamten Bewegungsspielraum des unbeschädigten Kniegelenks). Auch kann die OP natürlich kein sicheres Einwachsen der Plastik versprechen.  Bei guten Gegebenheiten verlasse ich mich da doch lieber auf ein regelmäßiges Stabitraining und eben eine sonstige sportliche Auslastung der Beine unter größtmöglicher Umgehung von Unfallrisiken.
bb


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Februar 2017)

das ist immer einzelfallabhängig. jedes knie ist anders, jeder sportler ist anders. da spielen so viele faktoren mit, beginnend von alter, beruf, ausgeübte sportart/en (radfahren an sich ist kein grund für eine kreuzbandplastik, nicht mal laufen), level in der sportart bis hin zu subjektiven faktoren (trainingszustand, trainingsmöglichkeiten, konsequenz, koordination, risikobereitschaft).

ein nicht operiertes knie ist halt einfach ohne rückversicherung. auch wenn dieser "knieairbag" nicht die volle leistungsfähigkeit des urzustandes verspricht, ist er ein schutzmechanismus, der vor folgeverletzungen und abnützungserscheinungen bewahren kann. und im normalfall auch tut.

prinzipiell zahlt sich bei einem alleinigen riss des VKB im zweifel zuwarten aus. abraten würd ich dies bei kontaktsportlern, risikosportlern etc. hier ist die gefahr einer folgeverletzung zu groß. wer nur radelt, und nach ca 6 monaten im alltag keine probleme hat, kanns ja weiter probieren.

bei mir wars genau leider der fehler des zuwartens, der zu mehreren kleinen und einer größeren folgeverletzung geführt hat. trotz massiver therapie (2 stunden täglich) war das knie zu wenig stabil, um die dauernde auf- und absteigerei im fiesen gelände bzw auch die beinahestürze beim stolperbiken verlässlich abzufangen. ironischer weise ist dann der finale schlag beim gleichgewichtstraining geschehen: auf dem wackelbrett stehend warfen wir uns gegenseitig basketbälle zu, einer fiel runter, ich lief hin zum holen und beim aufheben ging mit krach das knie komplett nach vorne durch. das wars mit dem meniskus.
ein bisserl biken ist dann bis zur op noch gegangen, aber aufgrund der bewegungseinschränkung war eine OP erforderlich.

aufgrund meiner sportarten war dann die entscheidung, auch das kreuzband zu machen klar.

derzeit (6 wo post op) bin ich soweit zufrieden, könnte weit mehr als ich darf, pumpe also brav ober der mitte, mach stabitraining und arbeite täglich 2 stunden nur fürs knie, 3 wochen reha folgen noch.
schwimmen (kraul) und walken (bergauf - is ja witzig, meine frau fährt einmal den berg rauf, einmal eine  trail runter, dann das auto mitn bike im kofferraum rauf, ich walke inzwischen  rauf, sie fährt den trail nochmal mitn bike runter, ich das auto - das geht in der liberalen zweitheimat ganz gut...) für den bewegungsdrang.


----------



## ansgar1 (23. Februar 2017)

ein halbes Jahr zu warten und zu gucken, ob der Haxen stabil läuft, scheint mir die richtige Philosophie. Bis jetzt kein Umknicken und 26 km Bergauf/ab waren 1x die Woche auch kein Problem... toi, toi,toi (Spuck über die Schulter, wo ist die schwarze Katze?)


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Februar 2017)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Das Kreuzband vorne ist komplett durch, das Knie ist aber stabil, beim Schubladentest musste der Arzt massiv mit dem Unterarm hebeln, damit der Unterschenkel nach vorne kommt. Alle Bewegungen sind schmerzfrei, Kniebeugen etc. Hatte nach 6 Wochen Orthese jetzt 6 mal einmal die Woche Muskelaufbau an Geräten, laufe beim Arbeiten mit Bandage am Knie, zu Hause und Freizeit ohne (Einbeinig stehen , Zehenspitzen, Hacke, etc). Ich werde mich mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen und erste Brustbeinschlag-Versuche im Wasser machen



orthese? nur bei wettkampf in risikosportarten! sonst droht rascher verlust an muskelmasse einerseits, und die rezeptoren verkümmern auch bz lernen nix.
bandage auch nur bei unsicherheit bzw wenn arbeit es wirklich bedingt (zb viel heben und tragen, oder am bau udgl).
schwimmen: nur kraul!

und rechne damit, dein restliches leben stabitraining zu machen...


----------



## ansgar1 (23. Februar 2017)

schwimmen: nur kraul!

und rechne damit schrieb:
			
		

> Mann,dich bin sonst einmal die Woche 2500m Brust geschwommen! Meinst du, ich kann Brustschwimmen drei Monate nach dem Riss vergessen?
> 
> Im Fitti bin ich und mache so Beinpressen Abduktoren Quadrizeps Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (24. Februar 2017)

brustschwimmen ist gift fürs knie. 

kraft ist gut, aber nur die halbe miete. der dickste oberschenkel bring null, wenn die rezeptoren nicht ausgebildet werden (laienhaft formuliert).
weitaus wichtiger ist also koordination. sprich übungen am kreisel, wackelbrett, halbball, pezziball. das können in einem auch kraftübungen sein, ggf auch mit gewichten, quasi zwei fliegen mit einem schlag. auch therabänder sind da ganz gut zu brauchen.
anfangs eher statische übungen, bei einem nicht operierten knie kann man aber früher zu sprungübungen übergehen (je nach länge der ruhepause nach der verletzung).
schaut nach mädchenturnen aus, kann aber anstrengender werden als vielen lieb ist.

ziel sollte sein (also so 6 monate post OP), auf einen pezziball beidbeinig raufzuspringen und oben zu verweilen. viel spass dabei


----------



## grey (24. Februar 2017)

dann mal mein Weg bisher:


(vermutlich) eingerissen ist das VKB und Meniskus bei mir Anfang 2015, dachte es wär gezerrt, ganz durchgerissen ist es dann am Ende der Saison. Im KH habens nur "lockeren" Meniskus und starke Zerrung diagnostiziert, bin also heimgegangen, 3 Wochen später bei Kontrolltermin meinte der Arzt, dass  zur Abklärung noch MR gemacht wird. Dazwischen dann wieder gemütlich in Bischofsmais etc gefahren, beim MR eben erfahren,  dass das VKB weg ist..

Konservativ mit Physio behandelt, hat an sich recht gut funktioniert bis auf eine minimale Instabilität die trotz Training nicht weg ging und 1x giving-way (autsch!) 08/16 in Saalbach bei einem überschossenem drop.

OP hatte ich vorher schon angesetzt für Winter 16 da ich mit der Instabilität eigentlich nicht leben will, wenn es nicht sein muss.
OP, STG+Naht am Innenmeniskushinterhorn, war am 11.11, alles bisher gut gelaufen. Orthese hatte ich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, 0-50, 0-70 und 0-110 (90 übersprungen weil alles ok war) bis 3.1. (vermutlich ne Woche länger als "nötig" wegen Feiertagen) 

Am 27.1. war letzter Kontrolltermin im KH, dort forststraßen "mtb" freigabe bekommen, viel mehr mach ich auch jetzt noch nicht. Letztes WE versucht ein paar Kurven gescheit zu fahren, da zwickt das Knie dann schnell mal, macht imo keinen Sinn da etwas zu erzwingen.
Mit regulärer Physio bin ich jetzt auch fertig ,mach aber dann noch bisserl was privat.

Ob man konservativ klar kommt, hängt auch von den Ansprüchen ab,  ich hab definitiv meine Fahrweise angepasst da Fußabstellen oder Abspringen ziemlich undenkbar war, gespürt hat man die instabilität aber zb. auch bei löchern wo das Rad etwas hängen bleibt. (vor allem nach dem giving-way) Im Endeffekt denke ich mir, das war auch ein Hauptgrund für die OP, dass ich mir mehr ruinieren werde, wenn ich die OP nicht mache.


----------



## Ducsasch (1. März 2017)

Ich hatte 1987 den ersten 50%igen Kreuzbandriss beim Vereinsfussball, habe dann damit aufgehört und nur noch hier und da hobbymässig gekickt. An dem Knie wurde nix gemacht ...
Bin in den 90ern und 0ern viel gelaufen, 2x Marathon, Run am Ring etc.
Habe selten Probleme bei Fehltritten gehabt, kam aber hin und wieder vor.

2012 bin ich dann vom Bike ab- und in ein eine verdeckte Kuhle gestiegen, Knirschen und irrer Schmerz. Diagnose: Totalschaden, Kreuzband nicht mehr vorhanden, Außenbänder und Meniskus angerissen.
Bin dann endlich operiert worden und habe heute ein neues KB aus der Patellasehne, soweit sogut.
Allerdings habe ich auch eine 2qcm große Knorpelglatze im Knie, joggen ist passé, Schwimmen und Biken geht aber.

Deshalb mein Rat: lass Dich operieren!!!
Viel Glück!


----------



## ansgar1 (2. März 2017)

Danke für die Antwort, aber 15 Jahre nach dem KBR vom Rad in eine Kuhle abgestiegen,   (wäre KB wahrscheinlich eh durch gewesen?) knirsch und Meniskus, etc. Und dann erst OP nach 15 Jahren. Knorpel Glatze besteht auch noch, man, man, bis 50 Jahren kannst du Eigenknorpel nachzüchten &transplantieren, habe ich letztes Jahr am anderen Knie gehabt. 3 Monate Sofa brauche ich so schnell nicht wieder.Ich hoffe auf die nächsten 15, 20 Jahre weiterhin ohne Knieverdrehungen


----------



## Ducsasch (2. März 2017)

Es waren 25 Jahre ...


----------



## ansgar1 (2. März 2017)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> Es waren 25 Jahre ...


Leichte Rechenschwäche, dyskalkül... Aber OP erst nach 25 Jahren klingt doch gut! Bis dahin hat vielleicht schon irgendeiner der Bekloppten den Planeten zu Staub zerbombt!


----------



## bubble blower (4. März 2017)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> das ist immer einzelfallabhängig. jedes knie ist anders, jeder sportler ist anders. da spielen so viele faktoren mit, beginnend von alter, beruf, ausgeübte sportart/en (radfahren an sich ist kein grund für eine kreuzbandplastik, nicht mal laufen), level in der sportart bis hin zu subjektiven faktoren (trainingszustand, trainingsmöglichkeiten, konsequenz, koordination, risikobereitschaft).
> 
> ein nicht operiertes knie ist halt einfach ohne rückversicherung. auch wenn dieser "knieairbag" nicht die volle leistungsfähigkeit des urzustandes verspricht, ist er ein schutzmechanismus, der vor folgeverletzungen und abnützungserscheinungen bewahren kann. und im normalfall auch tut...



Der Verweis auf die individuellen Vorraussetzungen und Beanspruchungen ist recht und das wollte ich nicht außer acht gelassen haben. Ich meine nur, daß man sich eben nicht so unbedingt auf den Schutzmechanismus einer Kreuzbandplastik verlassen kann, da die ja nicht mit einer so großen Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit angelegt werden kann, wie es suggeriert wird, wenn man über diese OP spricht. Letztlich ist´s eine absolut individuelle Entscheidung ob man das OP-Risiko eingehen möchte. Und was man natürlich noch so mit seinem Knie anfangen möchte. Klar. Wenn du so in den Bergen rumsteigst und bikestolperst, dann ist die OP wohl einen ernsthaften Gedanken wert. "Glücklicherweise" lebe ich im Flachland und kann meine Knie so die meiste Zeit schonen ...


----------



## zweiheimischer (12. Juli 2017)

so, für jene, die es interessiert ein status 6 monate post OP, bikespezifisch:

1,5 monate post OP ergometer.
2 monate post OP radfahren im flachen.
eine woche drauf biken, bergauf 700 hm kein stress.runter halt leichte trails.
3 monate post OP bikeurlaub, bergab halt "stressstellen" ausgelassen.
jetzt, 6 monate, geht alles wieder: laufen, springen, biken in allen formen.

schmerzen nur nach massivem training mit gewichten oder längeren läufen (so ab 10km) bzw nach sprungtraining (einbeinsprünge seitlich belasten noch) und sprinttraining bzw richtungswechseln.

minimale schwellung noch vorhanden (je nach belastung zuvor).

der weg dorthin:
2 x woche physio von OP bis jetzt und weiter bis vor die schisaison.
3 wochen reha.
und zusätzlich daheim auch 1 st am tag investiert (gleichgewicht wie slacklining, sitzkissen, pezzi, kraft...)

fazit: wer zurück will, muss investieren, von nix kommt nix. ein guter chirurg macht das band rein, der weitere weg ist aber einiges an arbeit für den sportler. vor der OP wars knie trotz viel training instabil, jetzt fast stabiler und präsziser, "geschickter" als das nicht operierte. klares ja zur OP.
auch wenns nie mehr ein gesundes knie wird (was manchen suggeriert wird bzw was manche glauben, aber beschädigt isses mit und ohne plastik), besser als unoperiert ists, viel besser sogar.

was noch stresst: einbeinige landungen und massives abspringen mit dem operierten knie. also genau die ursache der verletzung.

der weitere weg: schnellkraft und maximalkraft massiv verstärken. dysbalance re-li abbauen (oberschenkelrückseite am operierten bein ist noch etwas schwächer). und wieder selbstvertrauen gewinnen.

aber sonst gehts gut :


----------



## JulezB (16. November 2017)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe wir vor drei Monaten das Kreuzband gerissen. Mein Arzt will unbedingt das ich operieren geh. Aber ich hab darauf echt kein Bock außerdem muss man ja nicht,oder? Wenn ich mir hier so zweiheimischer ansehen (übrigens geile Bilder  ) dann sieht dass auch ohne OP gut aus. Ich hab nur gelesen, dass es ohne OP echt auf die Physio drauf ankommt. Ich hab mich schon etwas schlau gemacht und bei uns in München recherchiert. Viele Bekannte haben mir auch GZM Physio https://www.gzm-physio.com/sportphysiotherapie empfohlen. Kennt das jemand oder kann mir jemand gute Physiotherapeuten empfehlen? Gerne auch private. 

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps die ich nach meiner Schonphase machen soll? 

Merci, Julez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (16. November 2017)

Prinzipiell findest hier ja schon paar Berichte, hast hier schon bisserl nachgelesen?
Wer hat schon Bock auf OP..

Das eine Jahr konservativ, also nur physio ohne op, hätte ich mir sparen können, ein Jahr nach OP bin ich immer noch der Meinung, dass es besser gewesen wär, ich hätts gleich machen lassen.
Aber das ist wohl von Person zu Person, Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich und muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## ansgar1 (16. November 2017)

Ich habe Muskelaufbau nach Einweisung an Geräten  gemacht, um das Knie zu stabilisieren. Nach 9 Monaten wieder Brustschwimmen, nach fünf wieder Fahrrad. Nach 6 Monaten keine Geräte mehr. Laufen (gehen) geht gut (läuft ) und bislang keine Probleme. Zusätzlich habe ich in Beinwell-Badewannen (alle drei Tage) die ersten Wochen nach dem Riss gelegen und schmiere mir das Knie vor den Saunagängen dick mit Beinwellsalbe ein. Klar will der Arzt dich auf dem Tisch haben, (sie sind ja noch jung!) du musst selber wissen, ob du noch Joggen und Skifahren riskieren möchtest ohne KB ( war nie mein Ding). KB OP ist keine Notfall OP, kannst du also schieben, solange es gut geht (Kreuz die Finger, wirf Salz über die Schulter, wo ist die schwarze Katze ?) Alles gute!


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. November 2017)

JulezB schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe wir vor drei Monaten das Kreuzband gerissen. Mein Arzt will unbedingt das ich operieren geh. Aber ich hab darauf echt kein Bock außerdem muss man ja nicht,oder? Wenn ich mir hier so zweiheimischer ansehen (übrigens geile Bilder  ) dann sieht dass auch ohne OP gut aus. Ich hab nur gelesen, dass es ohne OP echt auf die Physio drauf ankommt. Ich hab mich schon etwas schlau gemacht und bei uns in München recherchiert. Viele Bekannte haben mir auch GZM Physio https://www.gzm-physio.com/sportphysiotherapie empfohlen. Kennt das jemand oder kann mir jemand gute Physiotherapeuten empfehlen? Gerne auch private.
> 
> ...



halt, genauer lesen!

ich habs ohne OP *versucht.*
ist auch anfangs wirklich gut gegangen: bin gleich (2 wochen nachn unfall) am rad gesessen, hab therapie gemacht, trainiert wie ein böser. alles, was so ein knie braucht, wurde getan.

ABER: im zuge unsteter bewegungen schlichen sich immer wieder und immer mehr erst kleinere, dann größere giving-way effekte ein. 4 monate nach der verletzung kam es, wie es kommen musste. bei einem stoppschritt (kontrolliert und aus dem langsamen lauf, als ich einen ball aufheben wollte) ging das knie ganz durch, und der meniskus war an der reihe. riss, mit teilblockade, die ich geflissentlich noch einen monat ignorierte. als ich aber nicht mehr laufen (im sinne von laufen, nicht gehen) und ewder ganz strecken, noch beugen konnte, war der entschluss klar: OP.

fakt: ich habe zwar durch das aufschieben der OP einen tollen sommer gehabt, aber um den preis von ca 15% substanz des re innenmeniskus.

schluss: wer sport treibt und nicht nur rennrad fährt, sollte besser den langen weg der OP gehen. je jünger, desto eher.

nachdem mich meine ärzte jetzt nimmer "würgen" können, weil alles gut gegangen ist: ich bin genau auf den tag 2 monate anch der op meinen ersten singletrail gefahren. natürlich deutlich unter meinem üblichen fahrlevel, aber immerhin trail.

also nicht verzweifeln, OP, danach konsequent trainieren. gute therapeutische begleitung empfehl ich auch noch lange danach. ich wurde am 13. jänner heuer operiert und bin noch immer einmal die woche bei meiner physio. an dieser stelle danke an die gruber maggie, die "guadeste wo gibt!"


----------



## Cutler11 (20. November 2017)

Manchmal kommt man an einer Op einfach nicht vorbei, wenn es denn möglich ist würde ich eine Op vermeiden. Geht aber wie gesagt leider nicht immer.


----------



## grey (20. November 2017)

@zweiheimischer

autsch, giving-way würde man am liebsten jedem ersparen, das ist einfach kein Spaß. Ich bin danach fast umgekippt und dann die restlichen 5 Urlaubstage mit Bier im Garten gelegen während die bessere Hälfte biken war.  Langfristig ist jedes noch so kleines giving-way ein schuss ins Knie, außer man arbeitet auf ein künstliches Kniegelenk hin.

Physio hab ich post-op nicht so lang gemacht, vielleicht 15-20x, die Übungen daheim natürlich weiter.
Lass aber jetzt nächste Woche nochmal Bestandsaufnahme machen und wieder paar Runden. 


Rennen gefahren bin ich ziemlich genau ein halbes Jahr nach OP, war ein netter Motivator bis dahin ready zu sein,  natürlich eher verhalten und nur zum Spaß. 
Mit Sprüngen hab ich mir Zeit gelassen, langsam rangetastet bis ans Ende der Saison, passt aber auch für mich.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (23. April 2018)

Seruvs,

ich poste einfach mal hier rein. Scheint mir der richtige Thread zu sein. Versuche mich kurz zu fassen.

- Ruptur VKB links am 24.1.
- Kniegelenk mit ratschendem Geräusch nach innen eingeknickt und wieder zurück (Bänder?!) 
- Schmerzen des Todes für ca. 10min
- seitdem 12x Physio/KG
- OP-Termin am 7.10. (aus familiären und Arbeitsgründen rausgezögert)
- seit ca. 4 Wochen nur leichte Minitouren
- nach 5 Minuten ca. 20 Minuten Schmerzen links unter der Kniescheibe beim Treten
- immer wieder leichtes giving-way-Signal nach innen (ca. 5-7x) ohne große Schmerzen bei "Unkonzentriertheiten"
--> im Wiegetritt(!), Abstieg, Auto-Ausstieg etc. -> Angsteinflößend

Ich würde bis zum OP-Termin gern noch aktiv bleiben, wenn auch ohne Extrembelastung. 

Wie bekommt man diese extreme Instabilität halbwegs in den Griff? Deutlich schwererer Kollege hat noch ewig damit (Freizeit-)Fußball gespielt. Ich trau mich nicht mal zu rennen. Physiomensch meinte, OP braucht es nicht. Aber ich kann auch nicht 2 Stunden täglich trainieren.

Welche Techniken zur Stabilisierung sind die effektivsten? Sind wirklich alle Bandagen und Orthesen nutzlos? Also auch die ganz teueren?

Freu mich über ein paar hilfreiche Infos.

Bis dahin Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (23. April 2018)

Hi, blöde Sache das. Bei mir war es ähnlich. Linkes VKB gerissen im Mai. OP war im September. Bin bis dahin noch durch gefahren, auch Downhill (hab mir das Knie gleich nochmal aufgeschlitzt ), war kein Problem. Ich hab viel trainiert, vor allem Ausfallschritte in allen Varianten mit Wackelbrett, etc. Hat aber auch 2 Wochen gedauert bis ich wieder biken konnte. Und nach 4 Wochen oder so hab ich mich auch nimmer unsicher gefühlt. Operieren würde ich es aber auf jeden Fall lassen.


Es kommt immer darauf an ob noch mehr hin is als nur das Kreuzband. Wenn es den Miniskus oder andere Bänder noch erwischt hat kann es schwieriger werden.


----------



## systemgewicht (23. April 2018)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> - Ruptur VKB links am 24.1.
> - OP-Termin am 7.10. (aus familiären und Arbeitsgründen rausgezögert)



Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn Du es operieren lassen willst, dann warte doch nicht so lange.
Nach der OP fängst Du von vorne an.

Gegen das Einknicken sollte eine Orthese schon helfen. Hat man Dir keine verschrieben?


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (23. April 2018)

Sadem schrieb:


> ...Es kommt immer darauf an ob noch mehr hin is als nur das Kreuzband. Wenn es den Miniskus oder andere Bänder noch erwischt hat kann es schwieriger werden.



Laut MRT ist da nix weiter, aber gefühlt ist da einiges ausgeleiert. Außerdem kann ich immer noch nicht in die tiefe Hocke gehen. In der Kniekehle gibt es da immer noch einen stechenden Druckschmerz, als wäre noch Flüßigkeit/Blut drin, ne Schwellung etc. Und das nach 3 Monaten.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (23. April 2018)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Wenn Du es operieren lassen willst, dann warte doch nicht so lange.
> Nach der OP fängst Du von vorne an.
> 
> Gegen das Einknicken sollte eine Orthese schon helfen. Hat man Dir keine verschrieben?



Das hat, wie gesagt, mehrere Gründe. Kleine noch nicht-lauffähige Kinder, Urlaubszeitraum Kollegen, Elternzeit in der ich normal gehen können möchte usw. ... Fiel mir auch nicht leicht, aber der Chirurg meinte dass der Zeitraum noch im Rahmen liegt.

Nein, Orthese wurde mir nicht verschrieben. Wird mMn auch nicht und wenn dann nur eine, die wohl nicht für Sport geeignet ist. Daher zielt meine Frage schon in Richtung Bauerfeind Modell GenuTeuerwieSau.


----------



## Sadem (23. April 2018)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Laut MRT ist da nix weiter, aber gefühlt ist da einiges ausgeleiert. Außerdem kann ich immer noch nicht in die tiefe Hocke gehen. In der Kniekehle gibt es da immer noch einen stechenden Druckschmerz, als wäre noch Flüßigkeit/Blut drin, ne Schwellung etc. Und das nach 3 Monaten.


Hm bin kein Arzt, kann ich nix sagen. Vielleicht hilft sowas ja:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/1...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=News


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (23. April 2018)

Sadem schrieb:


> Hm bin kein Arzt, kann ich nix sagen. Vielleicht hilft sowas ja:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/1...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=News



Danke, les ich mir gleich mal durch!


----------



## DavidLV (23. April 2018)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> In der Kniekehle gibt es da immer noch einen stechenden Druckschmerz, als wäre noch Flüßigkeit/Blut drin, ne Schwellung etc.



Ist bei mir auch so. Hab mir vor knapp zwei Monaten das vordere rechte KB gerissen. Kanns aber auch nicht ganz ausstrecken. Biken war ich schon, sitz aber mehr am RR gerade und fange Morgen mit der Physio an. OP werd ich ziemlich sicher machen lassen hab da aber erst im Mai einen Termin bei dem ich über alles "aufgeklärt" werde.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (24. April 2018)

Also zu der Orthese von LEAT: Hilft gegen Überstrecken, aber leider nicht gegen das nach innen Knicken. Daher hatte ich eher an die hier gedacht: https://www.bauerfeind.de/de/produkte/bandagen/knie-huefte-oberschenkel/softec-genu.html
Wurde hier auch irgendwo schon mal erwähnt das Teil.

Vielleicht kennt jemand noch gute Übungen um diesen Druckschmerz/Blockade in der tiefen Hocke weg zu bekommen. Lymphdrainagen und KG haben bisher noch nicht viel gebracht. Nach dem Radfahren ist es immer etwas besser.


----------



## zweiheimischer (21. Juni 2018)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt jemand noch gute Übungen um diesen Druckschmerz/Blockade in der tiefen Hocke weg zu bekommen. Lymphdrainagen und KG haben bisher noch nicht viel gebracht. Nach dem Radfahren ist es immer etwas besser.




das dauert. mit und ohne therapie. bewegung ist immer gut.
schwellung und probleme bei der tiefen hocke hatte ich auch lange. ein gepflegter outdoorschiss bedurfte bei mir lange zeit noch richtiger ortswahl bzw ideales gelände...

wie du weiter oben bei meinen beiträgen lesen kannst, ist alles weitere eine frage des aufwandes.

am bike: bergauf eher nicht die dicken gänge wählen, nicht aufstehen. richtwert ist, wenn das knie beim treten nach innen knickt/ausweicht, ist die belastung zu hoch (das gilt vor allem dann nach der OP beim training auf ergo, rolle, rr, mtb...)

wichtig ist für dich bis zur OP einmal eine verletzungsprophylaxe (folgeverletzungen sind mist und kosten dir später jahre ungetrübter kniebenützung), dh trainiere deine oberschenkelrückseite, sowie koordination am wackelbrett, sitzkissen und pezziball bzw halbball; die dinger brauchst du dann nach der OP eh auch noch.
eventuell bei beschwerdefreiheit sprungtraining, nach rücksprache arzt/physio.
was viele vor der OP machen, nämlich wie die bösen an der maschine muskelmasse aufbauen, bringt eher wenig. die schwindet so oder so.

dein ziel sollte sein, vor der OP die zeit genießen können, keinen stress haben, dich auf die reha danach vorzubereiten und vor allem dich nicht zu verletzen!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (21. Juni 2018)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Eigentlich habe ich bisher alles falsch gemacht. Nach der KG mit Trainer, hab ich kaum noch Übungen gemacht. Stattdessen bin ich wieder mehr aufs Fahrrad gestiegen und wieder leicht beim Basketball reingekommen. 

Mittlerweile fahr ich so meine Runden und mach meine Faxen. Beim Zocken spiel ich locker mit und geh nicht voll rein. (ca. 80%) Fühlt sich alles gut an, aber dennoch gab es schon wieder ein paar Situationen, wo ich gemerkt habe, dass es ein leichtes Einknicken gab ohne Schmerzen. Mittlerweile denke ich, dass das Ganze ohne Kreuzband aber auch so bleibt, selbst mit Intensiv-Training.

Bis zur OP Folgeverletzungen vermeiden ist das Ziel, deshalb hab ich auch die Bikepark-Saison dieses Jahr abgehakt. Bei meinen derzeitigen Aktivitäten bin ich dennoch immer auf einem schmalen Grat unterwegs. Jede höherer Belastung und ungünstige Beinstellung könnte Probleme machen. 

Dankbar wäre ich für richtig effiziente Übungen mit den o.g. Hilfsmitteln. Und wenn es nur ein Link ist. Der Physio hat mit mir derart abgefahrenes Zeug gemacht und sich nicht schwerpunktmäßig aufs Knie konzentriert. Er meinte auch, dass mein Körper so lasch sei, dass wir hier Ganzkörpertraining machen müssten usw. Wahrscheinlich weil ich keine 15 Klimmzüge und MuscleUps schaffe. Das ging bis hin zu sog. Animal Moves a la Ido Portal.

Ich bräuchte einfach eine handvoll Übungen speziell um diese Verletzung auszugleichen. Idealerweise 20-30 Minuten pro Abend ohne erst in Fitness-Studio zu rennen.

Danke nochmal und Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (22. Juni 2018)

Erste Frage, hast Du eine Orthese bekommen? Ich habe eine gekriegt und die auch immer bei riskanten Aktivitäten getragen bis zur OP.

Wackelbrett, Pilateskissen o.ä. sind ein absolutes Muss. Du musst nicht nur Deine Muskulatur, sondern auch Deine Propriozeption trainieren.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie fit Du bist, aber Du kannst ja mal folgende Übungen versuchen:

Einbeinig mind. 30sec Stehen, wenn das zu leicht ist, mach die Augen zu oder stell Dich auf ein Pilateskissen.

Wackelbrett, erstmal Stehen bleiben, dann Kniebeugen oder Jonglieren oder Oberkörperdrehen mit Medizinball, Hantelscheibe, Kugelhantel, etc.

Einbeinige Kniebeugen (Pistols), wenn das zu leicht ist, stell dich auf eine weiche Unterlage (z.B. Pilateskissen)

Als Ergänzung würde ich noch Planks und/oder Liegestütze machen


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (22. Juni 2018)

Hi,

Orthese gabs auch auf Nachfrage keine. Evtl müsste ich nochmal anfragen deswegen,  gerade auch in Hinsicht auf die OP.

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Tipps. Wackelbrett ist schon vorhanden. Halbball kommt. Die Übungen sind ein guter Anhaltspunkt und spiegeln mein eigenes Verständnis gut wieder. Ich werd versuchen fleißig zu sein.

Bzgl orthese wurde mir sogar explizit abgeraten. Da dies die Muskulatur zu sehr entlasten würde. Hilft das denn bei diversen krafteinwirkungen wirklich?


----------



## ansgar1 (23. Juni 2018)

Die orthese verhindert, dass das Knie aus der Spur gerät und du noch mehr kaputt machst, vereinfacht ausgedrückt. 

Ich bin jetzt seit zwei Jahren ohne OP unterwegs, keine Give ways, kein Joggen... Am besten nicht vom Fahrrad absteigen!!!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. Juni 2018)

ansgar1 schrieb:


> Die orthese verhindert, dass das Knie aus der Spur gerät und du noch mehr kaputt machst, vereinfacht ausgedrückt.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt seit zwei Jahren ohne OP unterwegs, keine Give ways, kein Joggen... Am besten nicht vom Fahrrad absteigen!!!



Ich bin natürlich bei der Softec Genu gelandet, die gleich mal mit die Teuerste ist. Welche benutzt du?

Das mit dem Joggen kann mir nicht passieren. ;-) Absteigen? Wie ist das gemeint? Ungewollter Abstieg oder nicht aufhören mit Fahren? Ungewollt absteigen kommt leider in dem Einsatzbereich, indem ich mich bewege, nun mal vor. Das lässt sich nicht ändern. 

Ich bin immer noch hin und her gerissen. (Wortwahl passt) Sollte das „Training“, ggfs. eine sinnige Orthese und mein eigentlicher Sport in der Kombination wirklich so gut funktionieren, wie ich mir das erhoffe, dann überleg ich echt, ob ich mir das mit der OP antue. Der Operateur meinte sogar schon, dass er auch nochmal via zweitem MRT im Vorfeld schauen kann, ob der Gelenkverschleiß wirklich so akut vorangeschritten ist. Und der Mann ist Spezialist. Dazwischen liegen dann immerhin 8 Monate.


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. Juni 2018)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Dankbar wäre ich für richtig effiziente Übungen mit den o.g. Hilfsmitteln. Und wenn es nur ein Link ist. Der Physio hat mit mir derart abgefahrenes Zeug gemacht und sich nicht schwerpunktmäßig aufs Knie konzentriert. Er meinte auch, dass mein Körper so lasch sei, dass wir hier Ganzkörpertraining machen müssten usw. Wahrscheinlich weil ich keine 15 Klimmzüge und MuscleUps schaffe. Das ging bis hin zu sog. Animal Moves a la Ido Portal.
> 
> Ich bräuchte einfach eine handvoll Übungen speziell um diese Verletzung auszugleichen.



zur prophylaxe ist mehr erforderlich als ein oberschenkel mit viel durchmesser. ganz einfach, je fitter, schneller (im sinne von reaktiv, auch unbewusst!) du bist, umso eher bis du vor verletzungen gefeit.

hier ein paar tipps, rede vorher mit deinem physio/arzt, ob du das schon darfst, bzw erkundige dich nach der genauen ausführung:

bei wenig zeit:
zb: warmup 5 min (standlaufen, hampelmann, seilspringen, liegestütz)

muskelaufbau:
- good mornings 3x30 mit oder ohne gewicht 
- squats in allen variationen (beidbeinig ohne und mit gewicht, eventuell auf halbball balancierend), pro übung 2 serien zu 30 WH
- deadlifts (kreuzheben), achte unbedingt auf die technik, bzw lass dir das zeigen, da kann man enorm viel falsch machen
- auf eine box springen (je nach höhe schnelle 20 - 50WH, 3 serien, 30 sek pause)
- kettleball schwingen (je nach gewicht 3x20 - 40 WH), wiederum, anleitung von gutem/r physio, ansonsten kriegst höchstens kreuzweh oder machst eine schulterübung draus, ziel is oberschenkerückseite, NICHT der oberkörper
- wadenheber auf der treppe (3x30 einbeinig)

muskelaufbau und koordination:
- bridging für oberschenkelrückseite in allen variationen (erschwerend einbeinig, dann ein bein auf wackelkissen, pezziball). auch länger halten, in der folge soll dir jmd in den pezziball reintreten als störfaktor.
- planks, erschwerend auf kettleballs, auf pezziball, im schlingentrainer
- sideplanks, solo, auf erhöhung, auf pezziball, im schlingentrainer (3x30)
- alle möglichen koordinationsübungen/gleichgewichtsübungen auf wackelbrett, sitzkissen und pezziball, auch freies sitzen/knien/stehen aufn pezziball
- später: koordinationsläufe mit evtl ball fangen oder berühren von gegenständen am boden
- beidbeinige/einbeinige sprünge, weit, auf ziel (strickleiter am boden), auf treppe (rauf und runter), WH nach bedarf

ausdauer:
- radfahren (na eh klar)
- schwimmen (kraul, nicht brust, sonst lass es sein)

je nach fitnesstand/heilungsfortschritt solltest du einige der o.a. übungen ausscheiden oder ausweiten.


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. Juni 2018)

noch was:

orthese: ist kein muss. eventuell frag nach einer etwas festeren bandage für den sport an, ansonsten isses besser, ohne zu sein.

zu den pistols: diese übung verlangt, sofern man ganz runtergeht, ein sehr hohes mass an (schnell)kraft, beweglichkeit und koordination, um ohne verletzungsgefahr ausgeführt zu werden und ist mE nur für wirklich trainierte sportler zu empfehlen.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. Juni 2018)

Nochmals danke für die vielen Infos. 

Mit kreuzheben kenn ich mich aus. Das wurde mir bereits eingetrichtert. Bei den Pistols komm ich auf 90Grad.


----------



## Joesan (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Vorletzte Woche habe ich einen unfall gehabt und habe ich meine linke knie Verletzt! Ich habe heute die Befund von MRT bekommen und da steht:

"*Wahrscheinlich nur subtotale vordere Kreuzbandruptur, einzelne Fasern könnten noch stehen. Typische Bone bruises am dorsalen Tibiakopf medial und lateral sowie am lateralen Femurkondylus. Kein Knorpel- oder Meniskusschaden. Geringer gelenkserguss, kleine Baker-Zyste neben unspezifischen Ganglien der Kniekehle*"

Sicher, ich werde es mit meinem Arzt besprechen aber wollte hier allgemein eure Meinung haben!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (18. Oktober 2018)

*"Wahrscheinlich nur subtotale vordere Kreuzbandruptur, einzelne Fasern könnten noch stehen. "*
--> Heißt, es ist evtl. nur ein Kreuzbandanriss, je nach dem kann das gut oder genauso schlecht wie ein Riss sein. Ich hatte mal einen Teilabriss im anderen Knie am hinteren KB und das ist gut verwachsen. Das vordere ist aber wichtig und falls dort nicht mehr viel da ist, ist es für dich am Ende das Gleiche wie ein Riss.

*"Typische Bone bruises am dorsalen Tibiakopf medial und lateral sowie am lateralen Femurkondylus."
 + "Geringer gelenkserguss, kleine Baker-Zyste neben unspezifischen Ganglien der Kniekehle"*
--> Alles gut, normal und geht einfach wieder weg.

*"Kein Knorpel- oder Meniskusschaden."*
--> Das ist sehr gut für dich!

......
Für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte es dein Kreuzband schon richtig erwischt. Es wird dir kaum was bringen, wenn dieses nur durch einen dünnen Faden gehalten wird. Deshalb wirst du es jetzt wohl 3-4 Wochen schonen und dann ein erneutes MRT für ein genaueres Bild machen. Der Arzt sagt dir dann, ob OP nötig oder nicht. Und dann hast du natürlich die Qual der Wahl. 

Ich hab mich, wie bereits erwähnt, aus diversen Gründen vorerst dagegen entschieden. Empfehlen kann ich dir das nicht, da das ganz individuell betrachtet werden muss und bei jedem anders sein kann. Außerdem hab ich jetzt noch keine Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joesan (18. Oktober 2018)

@Mr_Crashdummy Vielen dank für dein Antwort!

Ok! Ich werde es so verstehen dass ich eine Teilriss am vordere KB habe und es kann nach 3-4 Wochen wieder mit einem weitere MRT festgestellt werden kann, was für eine Behandlung bekomme ich (Konservativ oder Operativ). Bin ich Richtig?

Alle andere Beurteilung (Bone bruises, kleine Baker cyst) sollte im laufe der Zeit besser werden ohne irgendwelche Behandlung!

Jetzt meine Angst, kann ich wieder Mountain Bike fahren? Ich Liebe dieses Sport und wollte ich unbedingt wieder fahren können!


----------



## homerjay (18. Oktober 2018)

Joesan schrieb:


> @Mr_Crashdummy Vielen dank für dein Antwort!
> 
> Ok! Ich werde es so verstehen dass ich eine Teilriss am vordere KB habe und es kann nach 3-4 Wochen wieder mit einem weitere MRT festgestellt werden kann, was für eine Behandlung bekomme ich (Konservativ oder Operativ). Bin ich Richtig?
> 
> ...



Klär das mit Deinem Arzt. Der kann die Stabilität Deines Knies normalerweise ganz gut beurteilen und auch, ob Du es zunächst schonen solltest. Was sagt denn der Lachmanntest?


----------



## Joesan (18. Oktober 2018)

Lachmanntest habe ich noch nicht! Ich werde es während meine nächste Ortho Termin absprechen!


----------



## grey (18. Oktober 2018)

das machens aber normalerweise noch vor röntgen..

[x] mit dem arzt klären.

wenn wirklich noch bisserl was vom VKB übrig ist und sie können es noch zusammennähen, also ohne implantat, würd ich das wohl bevorzugen anstatt mehr zu risikieren.
Aber das musst eben mit dem Arzt klären.


----------



## sessiontrialer (25. Oktober 2018)

Kreuzbandriß..

Mein behandelnder Spezialist/Chirurg war für
herkömmliche Therapie....
Erst als ich ihm intensiv von meinen für mich
sehr wichtigen Sportarten u.a. Kiten, Surfen, Snowboard,
MTB und damit verbundener Lebensqualität erzählt habe,
ließ er sich zu einer OP ,,breitschlagen''.
Freundlicherweise habe ich von ihm (als allg. Kassenpatient)
einen Termin innnerhalb eines Jahres bekommen.
Gewisses Kontingent muß wohl jährlich erfüllt werden,
damit sie die Zulassung der Kasse nicht verlieren.
Wäre in dieser Warteschleife eine Besserung oder ,,Selbstheilung''
aufgetreten, hätte ich natürlich abgesagt.
Ist aber trotz intensiven Training (z.B. 2000 hm mit Bike um den Croce rum
waren kein Problem) nicht eingetreten.
Unsicheres Knie blieb und in die Hocke gehen nur unter
sehr unangenehmen Schmerzen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Wahl war es dabei belassen und mit Sport nie mehr
so richtig glücklich werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oder OP mit ? Ausgang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die OP Wartezeit hatt mir letztendlich die Wahl gelassen.
Bin heilfroh, dass ich operieren ließ.
Nach 3 Monaten gings mir schon wieder richtig gut,
deutlich besser als vor der OP.
(Schmerzfreier Wiegetritt bergauf mit Höchstbelastung).
Heute, nach vielen Jahren weiss ich,
ich habe mich absolut richtig entschieden.
Aber jeder Fall ist anders.
Im Idealfall geht's ohne OP.

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## sessiontrialer (25. Oktober 2018)

Hier hatte ich auch mal was über die Zeit
nach der OP geschrieben:

http://forum.oase.com/showpost.php?p=1062102&postcount=57

Lieber Gruß
Sessiontrialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eine_Dropsau (1. November 2018)

Eine schöne Facharbeit über dieses Thema... http://www.ganeo.de/facharbeiten/Olga_ReinhardtDiplomarbeit_Korrektur1312_1_.pdf 
Es ist eine sehr Individuelle Beratung nötig, ob Jemand für eine Konservative Therapie oder für die OP besser geeignet ist.


----------



## Joesan (25. März 2019)

Ich hatte am 5 Oktober eine MTB unfall wodurch ich meine VKB auf mein linke knie gerissen habe!

Ich bin seit Anfang Januar 2019 Vollständing aus meiner Verletzung erholt! Habe seit Februar wieder MTB angefangen und hab lokale singles trails gefahren (leichteres bis Mittelschwer)! Ab und zu merke ich ein kleines instabilitäts Gefühl, aber sonst ist alles wie vorher! Ich habe eine Folge Termin mit mein Arzt vereinbart! Ich habe paar Fragen:

1. Wenn ich richtige Downhill fahre (nur flow trails), ist es eine Risiko für die weitere Ligamenten (Meniskus, PCL)? Kann man die andere Ligamented schädigen nur beim Springen von gaps und tables auf eine flowige strecke?

2. Würde eine Donjoy brace in der stelle Hilfen beim flowige downhill zu fahren?


----------



## Sadem (25. März 2019)

Joesan schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 5 Oktober eine MTB unfall wodurch ich meine VKB auf mein linke knie gerissen habe!
> 
> Ich bin seit Anfang Januar 2019 Vollständing aus meiner Verletzung erholt! Habe seit Februar wieder MTB angefangen und hab lokale singles trails gefahren (leichteres bis Mittelschwer)! Ab und zu merke ich ein kleines instabilitäts Gefühl, aber sonst ist alles wie vorher! Ich habe eine Folge Termin mit mein Arzt vereinbart! Ich habe paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Hi,

hatte die gleiche Verletzung, mit OP. Wenn du eine OP hattes ist es im Prinzip egal was du fährst. Ob rumpelig oder flowig total egal. Fahren macht deinem Knie nix. nur stürzen solltest du nicht, das kann halt bös ins Auge gehen. Gleiches gilt für dich wenn du keine OP hattest. Dann solltest du auch noch viel (!) Krafttraining machen um die Muskeln zu stabiliseren. Wenn du stürzt kann es deinen Miniskus etc. schwer schädigen. Ich würde mich operieren lassen.

Ein Donjoy hilft nur gegen das Verdrehen des Knies und Überstreckung und nicht gegen die Stöße.


----------



## grey (25. März 2019)

Giving-Way Syndrom kannst halt auch ohne Sturz etc. haben, das kann schon bei einer härteren Landung passieren, obwohl gut trainiert..


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. März 2019)

Also, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. VKB ist jetzt genau 14 Monate her. Habe mittlerweile eine Bauerfeind Softec Genu von der KK gesponsert bekommen. Fand ich auch ganz nett, denn OP+Reha wäre definitiv teurer gewesen. Aktuell spiele ich damit bissle Basketball und das geht echt gut. Gibt einfach mehr Sicherheit und entlastet den gesamten Bewegungsapparat. Billige Orthesen werden nichts bringen. So viel ist sicher. Werde das Ding zukünftig auch im Bikepark verwenden.

Ob nun eine OP sinnvoll ist oder nicht, kann niemand wirklich sagen. Ein Glücksspiel, wenn ich all die Erfahrungsberichte mal reflektiere. So oder so muss man nebenher die Muskulatur stärken. Wackelbrett o.Ä. sind unverzichtbar. Richtig ist, Crashen wird zum Problem... sowohl ohne als auch mit OP. Aber ein Crash ist immer ein Problem, selbst ohne Vorschädigungen. 

An der Stelle fragt Euch doch mal, was für einen Sport ihr macht?! Klar, kann ohne Kreuzband eine Folgeverletzung im Knie schneller/leichter auftreten als mit, aber ihr könntet genauso gut von jetzt auf gleich eure gesunde Wirbelsäule verletzen. Der Sport ist und bleibt gefährlich. Das ist nun mal der Preis! Wichtig ist: Bewegen, Stärken, zuversichtlich sein ohne sich zu überschätzen... Ride safe!


----------



## Joesan (25. März 2019)

Danke euch für eure Antwort! Also ein crash ist "dangerous" und sonderlich ist es noch viel "dangerous" ohne kreuzband! Alleine von springen von tables / drops kann keine weitere Schaden entstehen. Ist es richtig?


----------



## Sadem (25. März 2019)

Joesan schrieb:


> Danke euch für eure Antwort! Also ein crash ist "dangerous" und sonderlich ist es noch viel "dangerous" ohne kreuzband! Alleine von springen von tables / drops kann keine weitere Schaden entstehen. Ist es richtig?



Dir wird hier keiner einen Freischein geben und sagen dass es ungefährlich ist. Passieren kann immer was. Das muss jeder selber wissen. Ich würde ohne Kreuzband das nur machen wenn ich Schenkel wie Roberto Carlos hätte.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. März 2019)

Das ist eben der Trugschluss! Eine durch gute konservative Behandlung entwickelte Tiefenmuskulatur kann hier u.U. mehr Stabilität bieten, als eine Plastik, die den Eindruck vermittelt, alles sei wie vorher. Der Kreuzbandriss ist ja wahrscheinlich erst durch jene fehlende Struktur entstanden. Zumindest in vielen Fällen.

Wichtig ist doch: es muss sich gut anfühlen und auch das dauert ohne OP locker ein halbes Jahr bei normalem Aufwand. Und dann kann man auch wieder Vertrauen fassen.


----------



## grey (25. März 2019)

@Mr_Crashdummy

mein Knie war nach OP+Physio sehr bald deutlich stabiler als konservativ mit sehr viel Physio + Training, rasch gespürt hab ich das bei Wendeltreppen, Anliegern,  Richtungsänderungen beim gehen. Bei all den Aktionen hab ich vor op immer ein leichtes "Spiel" gespürt im Knie, das hab ich mit Muskelaufbau auch nicht wegbekommen, für irgendwas ist so ein VKB wohl doch gut. 

Einfach OP und dann _nix_ machen funktioniert aber sicher nicht, das merkt man aber am 2. Tag wenn das Bein mal eben um die Hälfte geschrumpft ist.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (25. März 2019)

Richtig! In beiden Fällen braucht es „Pflege“. Wenn man es sich einrichten kann, dann sollte man die OP wagen. Bei mir ging und geht das leider nicht. Ich habe halt aber auch viele „Patienten“ erlebt, bei denen es mit der OP quasi getan war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sadem (28. März 2019)

grey schrieb:


> @Mr_Crashdummy
> 
> mein Knie war nach OP+Physio sehr bald deutlich stabiler als konservativ mit sehr viel Physio + Training, rasch gespürt hab ich das bei Wendeltreppen, Anliegern,  Richtungsänderungen beim gehen. Bei all den Aktionen hab ich vor op immer ein leichtes "Spiel" gespürt im Knie, das hab ich mit Muskelaufbau auch nicht wegbekommen, für irgendwas ist so ein VKB wohl doch gut.
> 
> Einfach OP und dann _nix_ machen funktioniert aber sicher nicht, das merkt man aber am 2. Tag wenn das Bein mal eben um die Hälfte geschrumpft ist.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Physio is das A+O. Mir hatte zum Glück ein Kollege mit schon 3 Kreuzband OPs (der Typ ist ein Wahnsinniger) gesagt schon im Bett, sofort nach dem Aufwachen, immer den Muskel anzuspannen und wieder zu entspannen. Natürlich so dass man keine Schmerzen hat. Man muss halt versuchen, den Muskelschwund so früh wie möglich einzuschränken. Und dann JEDEN Tag Physio. Egal wie doof oder unnütz einem die Übungen vorkommen mögen, trotzdem machen.

Ein guter Physio is auch ganz wichtig. Am besten einer, der viele Sportler betreut. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Arzt. Wenn man bei so Leuten ist die hauptsächlich Rentner und Couchpotatoes behandeln, bekommt man oft viel zu defensive Reha Maßnahmen. Man kann sogar relativ früh, oft früher als man denkt, mit schweren Gewichten trainieren. Ausdauergeschichten sind da für das Knie fast beanspruchender.


----------



## marcy2 (9. Februar 2020)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir gestern vor 2 Wochen das hintere Kreuzband gerissen, das vordere ist angerissen und Innenbandriss. Habe dann erstmel eine Orthese (vorderes Kreuzband) bekommen . war am Donnerstag beim MRT, da wurde dann festgestellt, dass das hintere KB gerissen ist. Freitag beim Ortopäden, sagt, ich brauch eine andere Schiene. Ok, ist bestellt, nun warte ich drauf. Dauert ja auch immer ein Weilchen. Soll erstmel konservativ behandelt werden. Die eigentliche Frage, müsste ich nicht zeitgleich bissl Physio machen etc. ? Muss ich mich da selbst drum kümmern? Orthopäde sagt, ich soll in 4 Wochen wieder vorbeikommen. Das kann doch nicht sein? Werde morgen auf jeden Fall noch mal anrufen.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen guten Orthopäden im Rhein/Main Gebiet , der sich auch mit hinterem Kreuzbandriss auskennt? Man liest und hört so gut wie nur vom VKB.


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Februar 2020)

Hi.
Nach neueren Erkenntnissen ist eine Operation des HKB sinnvoller als eine konservative Behandlung, um schlimmere Folgeschäden zu vermeiden. 
Da es bei dir eine kompliziertere Kombinationsverletzung ist, kann es aber sein, dass es erstmal für 6 Wochen konservativ probiert wird (für die anderen kaputten Strukturen), und dann vielleicht erst das hintere Kreuzband ersetzt wird. 
Suche nochmal den Dialog zu deinem Orthopäden und bitte um Aufklärung. 
Eine zweite Meinung wäre sonst auch noch von Vorteil. 
Physiotherapie wäre auch schon in jedem Fall sinnvoll. 
Gruß und gute Besserung,
Kiwi.


----------



## marcy2 (9. Februar 2020)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Nach neueren Erkenntnissen ist eine Operation des HKB sinnvoller als eine konservative Behandlung, um schlimmere Folgeschäden zu vermeiden.
> Da es bei dir eine kompliziertere Kombinationsverletzung ist, kann es aber sein, dass es erstmal für 6 Wochen konservativ probiert wird (für die anderen kaputten Strukturen), und dann vielleicht erst das hintere Kreuzband ersetzt wird.
> Suche nochmal den Dialog zu deinem Orthopäden und bitte um Aufklärung.
> ...



Danke. Werde auf jeden Fall nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (20. Februar 2020)

Mein letzter Stand (schon ne weile her) war das es nur wenige Spizialisten für eine HKB Plastik gibt. Sowie das ein Zusammenwachsen des gerissenen HKB durchaus möglich ist (im gegensatz zur VKB Ruptur). Daher wurde/wird auch i.d.R. erstmal die konservative Behandlung ohne OP durchgeführt. Bedingt damit auch eine andere Schiene sowie Ruhigstellung (und damit fortschreitender Muskelabbau). 
Bei so einer Kombiverletzung mit angerissenem Inneband und VKB ist es natürlich umso schwieriger als Leihe eine Empfehlung abzugeben. Daher sich am besten möglichst schnell bei verschiedenen Spezielisten über einen Bahnadlungsablauf informieren.
D.h. welche Bänder sollen Operiert/Ersetzt werden, was soll selber zusammen wachsen, in welcher Reihenfolge soll was erfolgen...


sehe gerade, ist schon ein paar Tage her...Gibt es schon was neues?


----------



## marcy2 (20. Februar 2020)

So richtige Neuigkeiten gibt es noch nicht. Die Schiene kam Freitag erst. Mit Ruhigstellung ist auch nicht so. Gehe seit Montag wieder arbeiten. Habe nächste Woche aber einen Termin beim Kniespezialisten, dann seh ich weiter.


----------

